# Diablo 2 Ladder reset



## Delröy1 (25. Oktober 2011)

wer lust und laune hat darf sich gerne anschließen bei den leuten aus dem bnet forum 
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/2868799468?page=3#45


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Oktober 2011)

der wahrscheinlich letzte ladder reset wa^^


----------



## Delröy1 (25. Oktober 2011)

hoffen wir es mal


----------



## jolk (26. Oktober 2011)

der letzte ladder reset vor diablo 3, aber neue ladders wird es immer wieder geben ( im ca. 6 monatstakt mittlerweile)


----------

